# Heavily modded Gaggia MDF - time to replace?



## Quitty (Nov 30, 2019)

Hey everyone,

I got myself a Dedica and a second-hand 90's Gaggia MDF i could afford - basic as it is, it's a major step up from the Nespresso capsules.-

The MDF has about 12g of retention in the path, however, and some more in the dozer - and i didn't want to get yesterday's grind every time so i modded it heavily;



the dozer has been removed, as well as the portafilter holder (because the Dedica's portafilter is too big to fit there)


i made the 'stepless' conversion and calibrated the height


i'm using the top of a PET bottle to get the coffee out on-demand (plus a small spoon to clear the cofee-path)


It's spartan. It's ugly. It works and makes a pretty decent cup.
It's noisy as all hell, though, and that's beginning to be a problem. It's also strange to me that my espresso grind needs to be on '1' to get ~25s extraction but maybe that's normal?

Would you get rid of the MDF? Revert it to its original state and solve the retention another way?
Maybe you just have a recommendation for a quiet grinder with good value for money?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lennyvee (Apr 16, 2020)

what did you end up doing? debating getting one now that theyre cheap / discontinued...


----------



## stevensu (10 mo ago)

Quitty said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got myself a Dedica and a second-hand 90's Gaggia MDF i could afford - basic as it is, it's a major step up from the Nespresso capsules.-
> 
> ...



Hey Sir,
i really like your gaggia mdf body lower part / basement body
is that 3d printed?


----------

